# bench grinder tool rest



## Unib

Thought I'd share a few pics of the tool rest for my bench grinder in case it might be useful for someone in the future. I made it up out of bits of scrap metal I had lying around the workshop. Didn't go overboard with making it look pretty - it sits next to my old grinder I got from Fleabay, newly fitted out with a Norton 3x wheel. 

The rest is allows me to set it to what ever angle I want from 90 degrees centrally up to suitable angles for blade sharpening. The whole rest slides on the base board and is held in place with a threaded rod that rides in a groove in the base. I also made a little square out of some aluminium which you can see in the third pic

Just tried it out with its first plane blade and all works fine(ish). I think my Norton wheel needs a little more work to get it totally true. 

I've got a lot of planes and chisels waiting to be sharpened so it'll get put through its paces in the next week!

Dav


----------



## Harbo

Looks good - replace the nuts with some Bristol Levers or wing nuts and save having to find a spanner 

Rod


----------



## Unib

Thanks Rod, I was thinking that myself but haven't got any lying around, I'll have to get some ordered


----------



## Aled Dafis

Looks good, that'll serve you well, regardless of how much you spend on the grinder and toolrest it's the wheel that does the work and those Norton wheels are fantastic!

Cheers
Aled


----------



## WoodMangler

Aled Dafis":1zcwg50c said:


> ... and those Norton wheels are fantastic!


What's special about them ?


----------



## Harbo

They run cool and cut very fast.

Rod


----------



## Alf

Very tidy job, Dav. Guards removed for clarity I 'spect...?


----------



## CHJ

Alf":kulsqjqo said:


> Very tidy job, Dav. Guards removed for clarity I 'spect...?



Agreed on the good job but sincerely hope the latter comment is true. 
Wheels don't often disintegrate but if they do then the steel casings do at least limit the amount of high speed missiles available to modify the delicate facial features of a dedicated woody.


----------



## Unib

Ah yes - I should have mentioned the guards - the original side guards had obviously been removed at some point and replaced with some rather flimsy home made jobbies. My plan is to make some more substantial replacements. With hindsight it really would have been a whole load easier to just buy a new grinder :roll:


----------



## Alf

Unib":15dvdv2f said:


> With hindsight it really would have been a whole load easier to just buy a new grinder :roll:


Ooo, no, where's the fun in that? Plus you'll be way ahead of the game when the world grinder shortage kicks in.


----------



## CHJ

Going off topic , but on the spare grinder front, why is it that when someone strips a grinder and later relegates it to the surplus market they nearly always manage to loose the left hand thread securing nut.


----------



## andersonec

I have spent all week researching one of those and finally decided to order one from Tilgear. 
Ref. truing the wheel, here are a couple of ideas, again from across the water. 

http://www.geigerssolutions.com/trudress.html and here is a guy using it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq2tPttFpC8

and here is a home made version. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J93AQY3 ... re=related

Andy


----------



## DTR

CHJ":2mdkyzm2 said:


> Wheels don't often disintegrate but if they do then the steel casings do at least limit the amount of high speed missiles available to modify the delicate facial features of a dedicated woody.



This is no doubt obvious, but I'll add it anyway in case it's not. I was taught that wheels tend to shatter when the grinder is first started (or in operation when unduly stressed), so I always stand to one side when starting up. I'll only move into the line of fire once the wheel is happily up to speed*.



*This is a bit academic as my grinder is hand-cranked (homer)

edit: nice rest, btw


----------

